# Bad Byron's Butt Rub



## smokin stang

Anyone ever tried Bad Byron's Butt Rub?  What's the verdict on this rub?


----------



## dgross

We haven't tried it but I saw some for sale at our local butchers shop and almost bought some. Let me know if you use it and good luck! 
PS what year(S) mustang(s) do you have? Our '68 just got a fresh paint job  :D and is looking good!


----------



## smokin stang

Haven't tried the butt rub yet but bought ( 3 ) 24 oz. containers because I had to drive 45 minutes to get it.  The Stang is a Fox Body and has parts on it from 1984-1993.  It has a big block Ford 460 stroked out to 514 ponies.


----------



## smokey steve

Man thats all they sell down here, I have used it on just about everything, but it really isnt anything different that you could make at home, since it is kinda pricey IMHO


----------



## smokin stang

Smokey Steve,
     If you can figure out the ratio of ingredients feel free to post it.  It is kind of pricy.


----------



## smokey steve

Will do, I know for sure that most of you guys have the stuff in your cubard to make it. But it is good, anybody ever see how short bad byron is :shock:  its kinda humorous, when I hear a name like bad byron I think of someone taller then 4'8..lol


----------



## jp4lsu

I bought some today.  I was at the store rummaging through all kinds of marinades and rubs for a brisket I'm doing tomorrow.  Several I was thinking about getting had smoke flavor added.  Booooo!

The few rubs I looked at were $7 and then I picked up Bad Byrons and bought it.  Once I paid I realized that the thing was $14......Arrrgggh.

There is nothing fancy in there.  Just your basics.  Next time I will probably find a similar recipe and try it.  The bad byrons has no sugar in it.  I think I would like a little sweet for brisket. 

We will see.  I'll try to get some pics for you guys, I'm also doing a pork tenderloin and am trolling the web for a good recipe.

I do have a Stubbs Liquid marinade I might try on the pork tonight.


----------



## wawatusi

Decent stuff. Too salty and easy to over do it would be my only complaints. 


Though it is excellent if you use it on 2" rib-eyes and grilled at 850+


----------



## shellbellc

Used it on ribs, not sweet at all, has a nice spice to it.  I thought it was ok, a little pricey, I prefer a bit of sweet on my meat...he's on the que'ing circuit.

http://www.buttrub.com/


----------



## flash

I was not impressed. I stuck a wet finger in it when I first opened and kinda thought 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  this has a kick. But after the smoked butt was finished, all the heat must have gone up with the smoke.


----------



## smokebuzz

Most rubs and sauces do mellow out with the cook, i know most people cant hack my chipolte/raspberry sauce and rub before it has been through the smoker on meat, then they want to buy it. you almost have to cook with it to get a good opinion of it, i think.


----------



## cheech

I used it on chicken once and it was too salty and the wife did not like the heat.

It was too hot for her but just right for me. The rub itself seems to lack a great outstanding taste


----------



## jaguarjim

I went into a new grocery store today and came across Bad Byron's Butt Rub so I had to pick it up.  Got me a small 3.6lb butt that I will be doing in the morning.  It is currently in the fridge, wrappend in plastic wrap after covering it with the Byron's.  Pictures to follow in the morning.


----------



## jjwdiver

Smells ok, I bought some and used it on a variety of smokes early on in my "trials" and it was just OK. Nothing fancy, not sweet as mentioned above.  They even have it here on the islands...not sure why except that a tourist may wander past and see something "American" and use it.  Locals make a good deal of stuff to try and then there is Jeff's rub that I have and tweak to taste.

Bad Byron's - it is OK and if you want something quick, sure.  I would say Brisket rub for beginners, but once you try another recipe you'll not use Byron's again on it.  Just my tastes and opinions.

John


----------



## callahan4life

I use it on all my pork butts and love it. I have also used it on CSR and pork chops (not as heavy handed on those) and I have found it to be spicy on the CSR and pork chops. I like the rub and can see why he has won so many competitions with it.


----------



## icemanrrc

It's a pretty popular rub down here. I think its okay, but way too salty for my taste.


----------



## oldschoolbbq

Stang, give me a PM................


----------



## jirodriguez

I have a jar of it that I use off and on. I usually mix it with other stuff to flesh out the flavors. If you are in a hurry mix a cup of Byrons with a cup of brown sugar and rub that on your ribs, butt, or chicken. Also it is good mixed with some granulated garlic and applied to brisket. If you want something with more kick and is a lot cheaper get some Tony Chacharo's Creole Seasoning.


----------



## me6164

My mom was in Gatlinburg Tn a few weekends ago and bought me a bottle of this as a gift. I gave it the wet finger test. And wow HEAT and SALT came to mind immediately. Since then I have modified it to make a great rub that I use as an all purpose now. I add brown sugar to the rub like a 2:1 ratio the 2 being Bad Byrons. And then also add some dried crushed apple. I usually like to do 1/4 the amount of brown sugar I add. Comes out pretty well. The sugar and dried apple really add a nice bark to pork butts.


----------



## chef jimmyj

I have never tried Bad Byrons, but I can tell y'all one thing about Commercial Rubs...SALT is way Cheaper than Herbs and Spices!  There are TONS of recipes Here and else where on the Web. Think about what flavors you like and start playing.  Start with 1 teaspoon of each Salt, Sugar, Black Pepper and Paprika...add 1/2 teaspoon each of favorite Herbs and 1/4 teaspoon of each Spice, mix well... Add additional 1/4 teaspoon of whatever you want more Punch of, till you get something you like (Make sure you are taking good NOTES!)...NOW...Let your Rub REST 24 Hours and Taste it again, the flavors will combine with Time to something New, adjust again and you will have a winner and not spend $14 for a lot of SALT! Good luck...JJ


----------



## rbranstner

It is very spendy but in my opinion its good on some things. Its very salty for my taste as I like more of a sweet rub. I liked it on chicken and pulled pork but I don't like it on ribs at all as there wasn't any sweet flavor and it was too salty. But on the other hand my wife loves it on ribs as she doesn't like hers sweet so its all about what you like. None the less it is to over priced for me so I won't be buying it again now that my big jug it gone. I think I paid over $25 for the big style container. That's just crazy.


----------



## bnew17

i use Bad Byrons every one in a while. It is not my "go to" rub but it is good if i happen to be out of everything. Being from the south i dont mind a bit if its salty. i dont notice it beign that salty anyways. it is peppery though.


----------



## done fl style

Took the words right out of my mouth. I tried this stuff on ribeyes and it was awesome. Agree with others you can make it yourself if you figure out the proportions.


----------



## coacher72

I have used it as well and came to the same conclusion others have as well Chef JimmyJ. Way too salty. Not enough other ingredients. Making your own gives you the ability to control the amount of salt.


----------



## eman

Chef JimmyJ said:


> I have never tried Bad Byrons, but I can tell y'all one thing about Commercial Rubs...SALT is way Cheaper than Herbs and Spices!  There are TONS of recipes Here and else where on the Web. Think about what flavors you like and start playing.  Start with 1 teaspoon of each Salt, Sugar, Black Pepper and Paprika...add 1/2 teaspoon each of favorite Herbs and 1/4 teaspoon of each Spice, mix well... Add additional 1/4 teaspoon of whatever you want more Punch of, till you get something you like (Make sure you are taking good NOTES!)...NOW...Let your Rub REST 24 Hours and Taste it again, the flavors will combine with Time to something New, adjust again and you will have a winner and not spend $14 for a lot of SALT! Good luck...JJ


That my friend is exactly why i came up w/ my no salt rub.

Big box of tony chachares is a $1.50. Same size no salt  Benoit's Best is 4 times the price.

If one of the first 4 ingrediants in a store bought rub is salt. you are buying expensive salt


----------



## bama bbq

JJ, I realize you provided good info in an old post but I just want to agree with you in writing. The "it's well seasoned when it's salty enough" mentality is not for me.  I like the "Start with 1 teaspoon of each Salt, Sugar, Black Pepper and Paprika...add 1/2 teaspoon each of favorite Herbs and 1/4 teaspoon of each Spice, mix well... Add additional 1/4 teaspoon of whatever you want more Punch of, till you get something you like (Make sure you are taking good NOTES!)...NOW...Let your Rub REST 24 Hours and Taste it again, the flavors will combine with Time to something New, adjust again and you will have a winner.." advice you offered here.  To me simple is better and homemade is best.


----------



## malcolm daniels

​I use it on most all my meats in the PBC.  It is as good as any and easier than making my own.


----------



## 3montes

I remember trying it but that's all I remember about it so I guess I would say is it wasn't very memorable. The MOST important thing in regards to spices and rubs is freshness. Most of these commercially produced rubs are not going to be very fresh. I would be willing to bet that most rubs or spices you purchase from the grocery store shelves are months and maybe nearly a year old.

I really like Jeffs recipe and I have tweaked it to my tastes. But lately I have been buying from Oak Ridge BBQ. These rubs are outstanding and most importantly are delivered fresh. Each blend is made to order. They ship their online orders once a week so you do have to plan ahead a bit but the freshness makes all the difference. They do not mass produce and let it sit on a shelf going stale until someone orders it.

The Spice House also has some very good blends and deliver a very fresh product.


----------



## roger goller

I noticed that (his short stature) in a Rib video he has online. I also noticed how he emphasizes _*use lightly*_. Then he added brown sugar for a sweetness profile. I read somewhere it's a popular power rub used by competition teams and cut with other ingredients such as Turbinado Sugar for sweetness.


----------



## b-one

I don't mind it,in fact it's pretty tasty on any meat I tried it on. To each there own.Thumbs Up


----------



## adam87

This is somewhat my go to rub, mainly because I haven't had a chance to experiment and make my own. I do like the flavor of this rub, though I am not as keen on the sodium content. Did anyone have any good suggestions for a similar one sans all the salt?

Sorry for digging up an old thread, but I thought it would be better to continue this conversation than start a brand new one on the exact same subject.


----------



## moloch16

Whoops, mad  a mistake post removed....


----------



## adam87

Aww, and you got my hopes up. I did see that you posted a recipe. Would mind to PM it to me? Even if it isn't the same, I could definitely enjoy one that doesn't have so much sodium as the mass produced stuff.


----------



## moloch16

Ok I got Byron confused with Myron (Myron Mixon).  Myron's book has a lot of great rubs that I tend to goto regularly.  Here's his "Basic Barbeque Rub" which works great on ribs and butts.  If you like it less salty, just add 1 tablespoon of salt maybe.  Note that I think this has the right ratio of salt, if you don't have enough salt your flavor will suffer.

1 cup light brown sugar

2 tablespoons chili powder

2 tablespoons dry mustard

2 tablespoons onion powder

2 tablespoons garlic powder

2 tablespoons cayenne powder

2 tablespoons kosher salt

2 tablespoons coarsely ground pepper

My modifications would be less mustard powder (it's expensive, and doesn't add a lot of taste) and maybe less cayenne powder (my kids balk at even a hint of heat).  It's fun to experiment but this gives a great starting point.


----------



## adam87

I can easily see the confusion, no worries. I will definitely give this recipe a try and let you know how it turns out! Also, thank you for the suggested tweaks!


----------

